# De Rosa Protos Headset



## bianch342 (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm building a protos ,I purchased the frame without
fork,What type of headset do I need ?
Is the headsed uses crown races?
All the information I can get will be welcome
Thanks


----------



## MERAKMAN (Mar 6, 2008)

bianch342 said:


> I'm building a protos ,I purchased the frame without
> fork,What type of headset do I need ?
> Is the headsed uses crown races?
> All the information I can get will be welcome
> Thanks



Hi Just a Campagnolo Record integrated headset would do the trick. Any decent Italian bike selling shop would sell them and give you the advice on how to fit it. Good luck.


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I think this is what you need:
http://www.campagnolo.com/jsp/en/groupsetdetail/item_seriesterzRhid_catid_4.jsp


----------

